# Maryland pigeon rescue?



## Otis7 (Sep 1, 2012)

Does anyone know of one? No luck on google or pet finder


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what kind of pigeon are you looking for? an inside pet? a loft of pigeons outdoors? or do you have a pigeon that needs a home.. where in MD are you?


----------

